# British Exotic Keepers Society..



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello..

BEKS was set up for everyone In the UK, To exchange Infomation and just to meet like minded people..
Being 16 I would like to set this up and when old enough and when I have a strong enough group to set up a Show, Magazine I don't know myself what will happen in the future...
Our first meet will be in the near future.. Probably after The Kidderminster show.
Would You sign up to my site please... So I could email you with future details.
The people coming so far are.. Please PM or sign up on the site.

Jon20008
Spit051261
Gaboon
JustJordan
Jomel
Sue67

WWW.BEKS.TK


Thanks everyone. 
Joel.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Already signed up. Can't wait for the meet. If succesful we can arrange another one the following month! Need some more people though! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Hopefully In time things will pick up, Just see what happens at the moment.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

With enough push, we can make it become big like you've said. Just need to get it popular. :lol2:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Indeed


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Our first meet will be on the 24th July.
It will be In the St Julians Inn...
Maps of the world, street map search - powered by Multimap


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

In 10 days huh? Can't wait. 
What are the times?


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

soo gutted i wont be joining you due to the change of the date!
the friday was my only day off looking after my g ma 
might of made sat if i was lucky
sunday is a no no!
just wonderin
what time is it?


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

JustJordan said:


> soo gutted i wont be joining you due to the change of the date!
> the friday was my only day off looking after my g ma
> might of made sat if i was lucky
> sunday is a no no!
> ...


7 till late, but we wont be there to about 8 because of my dad working :lol2:


----------



## Jomel (Nov 22, 2007)

Did this happen?

How did it all go?

Sorry we couldn't make this one, next time!

Paul & Lisa


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Its tonight :lol:


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

and i cant frigging go


----------

